
Hydroxychloroquine is effective in inhibiting SARS-CoV-2 infection in vitro - daegloe
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41421-020-0156-0
======
alexanderhorl
We know by now that HCQ is effective against it in Vitro, we need some
randomized double blind studies with in Vivo use now.

